# Nouveau iMac pas de dvd



## sconie (18 Mars 2013)

J'ai appris que les nouveaux Mac n'avaient plus de lecteur de dvd, ni la capacité de graver ni de lire, ni d'insérerer ou un cd ou un dvd. Pourquoi? :hein::hein:


----------



## Jozofa (18 Mars 2013)

Tu es obligé d'acheter un graveur externe si tu souhaites graver.

C'est un choix d'Apple de supprimer le superdrive au profit de la finesse du nouvel Imac.

Voilà ....


----------



## sconie (18 Mars 2013)

Un peu nul non??????  on préfère quand même l'efficacité à la finesse de l'engin.... Ça me rebute à acheter un nouveau Mac.


----------



## Guismo_eric (18 Mars 2013)

Comme beaucoup de choix, c'est discutable. Personnellement, ca ne me dérange aucunement étant donné que je n'utilise ce lecteur qu'une fois l'an.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

Si on ne peut se passer de lecteur/graveur, pourquoi ne pas acheter un externe


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2013)

On appelle ça la dématérialisation. On passe et passera par obligatoirement internet. Adobe suit le même chemin avec ses dernières versions et Microsoft fait de même avec Windows 8.

Celui qui aura une version boite avec DVD aura bien de la chance et ça entrera dans les Collector's.

Ca fait plus de 2 ans que je n'ai rien gravé, tout est sur disques ou clés USB, bien plus pratique.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2013)

Apple ( et d'autres marques) ont fait ce choix pour tout ou partie de leur gamme.
Il y a de plus en plus d'ordi SANS lecteur graveur

et c'est logique
le support CD DVD est en déclin constant
(et par ailleurs fragile)
les options de stockage ont évolué  le support galette cd dvd n'est plus du tout  le principal
(à present c'est surtout  , DD externes , cartes flash , espace de stockage en ligne etc)

les lecteurs -graveurs ( eux aussi fragiles)  prennent de la place
la tendance est au matosse plus fin que ce soit en portable , tablette ou ordis de bureau


----------



## sconie (18 Mars 2013)

oui c'est un point de vue. Au lieu d'accumuler les dvd on accumulera les clés usb qui se perdent ou se deteriorent facilement, on entassera les disques durs externes. je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique dans l'histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

sconie a dit:


> Au lieu d'accumuler les dvd on accumulera les clés usb qui se perdent ou se deteriorent facilement, on entassera les disques durs externes. je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique dans l'histoire.



Niveau solidité d'une clef USB, on est loin de celle du lecteur de CD embarqué


----------



## sconie (18 Mars 2013)

qu'est-ce-que tu veux dire par là, un  lecteur de CD embarqué? à vrai dire je ne comprends pas trés bien le sens de ta phrase..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

sconie a dit:


> qu'est-ce-que tu veux dire par là, un  lecteur de CD embarqué? à vrai dire je ne comprends pas trés bien le sens de ta phrase..



embarqué = intégré dans la machine


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2013)

une clef USB
Ah ben voilà encore un outil fragile
(sauf si de bonne qualité)
et par ailleurs moins puissant qu'un DD exrterne

un cd  quelques centaines de  mo, DVD 4,7 G
clef ca va de quelques Mo à quelques Gigas

un DD externe là on change de braquet
on voit couramment des DD de 1 ou 2 TERA  voire plus

quant aux nuages y a de tout y compris de "_""l'illimité"_"


----------



## Jozofa (18 Mars 2013)

Pour ma part, je trouve juste que c'est peut-être un peu tôt pour retirer les graveurs.

Beaucoup de personnes ont par exemple un lecteur dvd de salon mais pas tous un disque dur multimédia, beaucoup ont un lecteur cd dans la voiture mais pas tous un lecteur mp3 ou branchement possible Ipod, etc, etc ....

Donc, c'est certain que l'utilité du graveur lecteur DVD va diminuer encore rapidement mais malgré tout le fait de ne plus le proposer est venu peut-être une génération trop vite ?

Mon Imac 27 Core I7 12GB Ram  avec SSD et HDD + superdrive + lecteur carte bien positionné, je l'échange jamais contre un nouveau modèle !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2013)

d'autant que concernant les imacs 2012 le gain "de "minceur" est un argument spécieux;
la difference réelle d'épaisseur  est très très ...mince

( y a eu des comparatifs, c'est pas grand chose)


----------



## mikalak (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 
Personnellement au départ, étais un peu réticent de prendre le nouvel imac.
Très rapidement, je me suis rendu compte que ce n'était pas un "vrai" handicap, on s'y fait très vite, on a alors beaucoup tendance à passer par des plateformes de partage type Dropbox, freebox, voire clé usb, partage du dvd du macbookpro.
Mais, je vous rassure j'en ai acheté (30e Amazon) pour graver des données importantes, je ne l'ai utilisé qu'une seule fois en 3 mois.
mika


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2013)

mikalak a dit:


> ....
> Mais, je vous rassure j'en ai acheté (30e Amazon) pour graver des données importantes, je ne l'ai utilisé qu'une seule fois en 3 mois.
> mika



Vu le manque de fiabilité dans le temps des supports gravés, je préfère archiver les données importantes sur disques durs externes (2 disques indépendants pour être exact. Au cas où un disque tombe un jour en panne, je devrais toujours retrouver mes données sur le deuxième disque)

et le jour où je serai convaincu de la fiabilité des solutions de stockage dans le cloud, je pense que je passerai à une copie de mes archives dans le cloud et une copie sur disque dur externe chez moi (ce disque dur étant sans doute un SSD le jour où on en trouvera de grande capacité à prix acceptable)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> Mon Imac 27 Core I7 12GB Ram  avec SSD et HDD + superdrive + lecteur carte bien positionné, je l'échange jamais contre un nouveau modèle !



Tant que le superdrive fonctionne, oui, ensuite on verra bien, les supports vont encore évoluer


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

> les supports vont encore évoluer


 lors d'une prochaine messe keynote:
le i-Implant?


----------



## sconie (19 Mars 2013)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Personnellement au départ, étais un peu réticent de prendre le nouvel imac.
> Très rapidement, je me suis rendu compte que ce n'était pas un "vrai" handicap, on s'y fait très vite, on a alors beaucoup tendance à passer par des plateformes de partage type Dropbox, freebox, voire clé usb, partage du dvd du macbookpro.
> Mais, je vous rassure j'en ai acheté (30e Amazon) pour graver des données importantes, je ne l'ai utilisé qu'une seule fois en 3 mois.
> mika



" je me suis rendu compte que ce n'était pas un "vrai" handicap" moi j'appelle ça une amputation. On a enlevé un truc au Mac. On nous laisse pas le choix quoi, c'est ça.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

M'enfin
regarde donc les gammes des materiels informatiques !
c'est une tendance génerale chez tout le monde.
Et ce n'est pas une amputation , puisque ceux qui auraient encore besoin de lecteur graveur peuvent en utiliser un en externe ( ca coute seulement quelques euros)

ou pour le dire autrement
les rayons dvd (films) retrécissent partout  voire disparaissent, c'est un support qui meure à petit feu
 tout comme disparurent  les rayons VHS ou mini cassettes  ou 78 tours


----------



## sconie (19 Mars 2013)

oui d'accord.... un support qui se meurt, n'empèche que j'ai encore des dvd gravés en 2002 qui n'ont pas bougé et quelques disques externes et clés usb qui ont crashé. Personnellement je trouve ça un moins c'est tout. Il y a les inconditionnels d'Apple qui acceptent tout ce qu'on leur donne ou prend et puis les autres, je fais partie des autres. Ça me plaisait bien de pouvoir regarder des dvd dans mon Mac et autres......


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

Si tu lis les fils s parlant déjà de ca  tu noteras que plusieurs """inconditionnels" s'ils comprennent l'abandon de lecteur DVD, ( tendance globale) par contre concernant l'imac , l'abandon fut en partie justifié au nom de l'évolution des techniques ( le DVD  c'est du passé , ce qui est vrai) et de la minceur (et là c'est faux car c'est quasi la même épaisseur)

et encore une fois un lecteur graveur externe ( Apple ou autres)  est branchable
donc on peut continuer à passer par l'écran imac

Et comme par ailleurs les lecteurs graveurs sont des bestioles fragiles , en cas de panne , avoir un outil externe est un atout;  pas besoin de renvoyer tout le mac en SAV


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2013)

J'ai très souvent utilisé le lecteur DVD de mon iMac G4, de même que celui de mon iMac Intel 1ère génération (2007). 
Je dispose aussi d'un lecteur DVD de salon et d'un graveur DVD de salon, mais j'ai toujours trouvé une utilité aux lecteurs intégrés à mes iMacs. 
Je pense acheter prochainement un nouvel iMac, et c'est avec ce thread que je découvre avec beaucoup de déception l'absence de lecteur/graveur DVD intégré dans les nouveaux iMacs... 
Je vais donc réfléchir à l'option du lecteur externe...

Le seul avantage de la configuration des actuels iMacs est celui qu'indique Pascal ; effectivement, en cas de plantage du lecteur DVD externe, pas besoin d'envoyer l'iMac en atelier.
Ceci dit, jusqu'alors, je n'ai encore jamais rencontré de panne avec les lecteurs DVDs intégrés de mes iMacs. 

Sinon, pardon pour les amoureux du design, mais selon moi, un ordinateur doit être une machine fonctionnelle. 
Supprimer un composant utile à certains utilisateurs pour obtenir une ligne plus fine me semble franchement débile. 

Mais si plus personne ou presque ne s'intéresse aux DVDs ni peut-être aux CDs, je peux -à la limite- comprendre la logique d'Apple... Qui me semble aller vite en besogne, tout de même...
Dans ce domaine et dans quelques autres, je suis peut-être un genre de dinosaure...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

oh mais c'est H-F le dinosaure !
( ca fé au moins depuis le quaternaire que j' t' avions point croisé)
j'ai également utilisé les lecteurs sur mes imacs G3 G4 etc

j'aurai apprécié voir ca sur le imac2012
Apple ne l'a pas fait

Apple se dirige depuis un moment vers le _non galette_
(macbook air etc)

Apple fait telecharger zikmu -films par ses sites et/ou interfaces  (  venez zamoa les  zolis $$)

tout comme l'install se fait SANS dvd depuis Lion


----------



## Jozofa (19 Mars 2013)

Non non tu n'es pas le seul dinosaure 

Je vais vous donner un autre exemple concret : ma revue préférée, pour pas la citer Icreate, fournit tous les mois un cd avec quelques petites choses sympas dessus, ma fille adore les Sims et à toute une série de DVD avec les différents jeux dessus et bien donc pour moi le Superdrive est encore bien utile et franchement quand on est fan d'Apple, généralement on aime que tout soit bien en ordre, propre et avoir un lecteur externe à brancher sur mon Imac et bien bof ....

Enfin voilà, pour continuer le débat


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

ouep , dommage qu'il ne soit plus intégré 
mais je doute fort qu'Apple revienne en arrière

--
( le VRAI scandale c'est qu'on ne puisse plus y lire les disquettes pour macintosh)


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2013)

je me souviens que nous nous posions la même question quand Apple (encore lui) nous a subitement retiré nos lecteurs de disquettes.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je me souviens que nous nous posions la même question quand Apple (encore lui) nous a subitement retiré nos lecteurs de disquettes.


exactement

Powerdom
tu peux toujours  inserer une disquette dans le lecteur flash card
ca marche super bien ,  faut bien plier , c'est tout
( surtout pas , je plaisante)


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2013)

A lire... http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259158/adobe-va-cesser-la-vente-des-logiciels-en-boite


----------



## tommy35 (21 Mars 2013)

moi je trouve   la suppression des  lecteurs dvd et cd un peu anticipée  car   qu est ce qu on va faire quand on veut installer des données  ou des jeux vidéos qui ont un volume de 10 GB  ou plus  .  ça serait pas facile de les télécharger de  l internet vu  le temps que va prendre le téléchargement .  c est vraiment idiot .


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (23 Mars 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> Pour ma part, je trouve juste que c'est peut-être un peu tôt pour retirer les graveurs.
> 
> Beaucoup de personnes ont par exemple un lecteur dvd de salon mais pas tous un disque dur multimédia, beaucoup ont un lecteur cd dans la voiture mais pas tous un lecteur mp3 ou branchement possible Ipod, etc, etc ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2013)

Ah bon ? j'aimerais bien savoir qui sauvegarde sur DVD. D'ou tiens tu cette info ?



Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Le cas de la disquette est différent. Les disquettes sont devenues du jour au lendemain complètement obsolètes après l'arrivée des premiers graveurs cd "grand public", en 1996 ou 1997 si mes souvenirs sont bons...



pas completement le prix des cd à l'époque faisait que nous y faisions très attention. Et puis on ne pouvait les graver qu'une seule fois ensuite il était perdu. Ce qui n'était pas le cas de la disquette. Les documents étaient beaucoup moins lourd qu'aujourd'hui. Nous échangions les disquettes, pas les CD.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (23 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah bon ? j'aimerais bien savoir qui sauvegarde sur DVD. D'ou tiens tu cette info ?
> 
> 
> 
> pas completement le prix des cd à l'époque faisait que nous y faisions très attention. Et puis on ne pouvait les graver qu'une seule fois ensuite il était perdu. Ce qui n'était pas le cas de la disquette. Les documents étaient beaucoup moins lourd qu'aujourd'hui. Nous échangions les disquettes, pas les CD.



Ma famille, mes voisins, toutes les mme Michu 

Bon quand je parle de "sauvegardes" je parle plutôt de gravure de "films de vacances" pour regarder dans le salon, je sais pas si tu me suis 

Mais les "cloud", le "stockage en ligne" et même les disques durs externes ça leur semble totalement étranger. Au pire ils achètent des clés usb en masse qu'ils utilisent comme des CDR.

Pour le reste j'étais assez jeune donc je ne me souviens plus dans les détails, mais y avait aussi d'autres alternatives comme les lecteurs Zip que j'ai beaucoup utilisé au début de ma vie professionnelle : le bon compromis entre la disquette "classique" de moins en moins utilisable et le cdr


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah bon ? j'aimerais bien savoir qui sauvegarde sur DVD. D'ou tiens tu cette info ?



Moi par exemple : des fichiers photos, des movies, tant que faire au titre de la triple sauvegarde.
Ah oui, sur des DVD-R


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2013)

Un truc qui m'étonne dans les interventions précédentes... J'ai l'impression que je suis le seul à souvent utiliser le graveur DVD intégré de mon iMac pour lire des DVDs vidéos, tout simplement. 
Pour différentes raisons, je ne suis pas du tout intéressé par les films ou séries TV à télécharger sur le Net (téléchargement gratuits ou payants, légaux ou illégaux).
Donc, les films ou séries TV que je possède sont sur DVDs. Soit des programmes enregistrés à la télé par mes soins (mode "vidéo" sur disques DVD -RW et sur disques DVD +RW), soit des classiques DVDs zone 2 pré-enregistrés.
Et outre l'usage que j'ai de mon lecteur DVD de salon et de mon graveur DVD de salon, il m'arrive souvent de lire un DVD vidéo sur mon iMac. 

Du coup, j'hésite entre l'achat d'un iMac de dernière génération avec lecteur DVD externe... 
Et je commence même à envisager de me rabattre sur l'achat d'un iMac early 2012 neuf (si ça peut encore se trouver facilement) avec graveur DVD intégré... :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Du coup, j'hésite entre l'achat d'un iMac de dernière génération avec lecteur DVD externe...
> Et je commence même à envisager de me rabattre sur l'achat d'un iMac early 2012 neuf (si ça peut encore se trouver facilement) avec graveur DVD intégré... :hein:


y en a même sur le refurb....
( j'en ai encore vu  il y a quelques jours )
MAIS  le moniteur  ancienne gamme est un miroir
et accessoirement un écran d'ordi,  vraiment c'est une fonction annexe, c'est d'abord un miroir*
(design)


* je ne plaisante pas , pour regarder des films ca peut etre très genant , selon l'éclairage autour...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> y en a même sur le refurb....
> ( j'en ai encore vu  il y a quelques jours )
> MAIS  le moniteur  ancienne gamme est un miroir
> et accessoirement un écran d'ordi,  vraiment c'est une fonction annexe, c'est d'abord un miroir*
> ...




Elle ne m'intéresse pas du tout, la fonction "miroir" !...  Quand j'ai besoin de me regarder dans une glace pour me raser, ce n'est jamais mon iMac que j'utilise !... 

Sinon, je n'ai jamais été gêné par ça sur mon iMac G4, ni sur mon iMac Intel (première génération, 2007). 
En général, quand je lis un DVD vidéo sur mon iMac, je ne laisse dans mon bureau qu'une lumière indirecte et tamisée, ou parfois même rien du tout à part l'éclairage de l'iMac.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Elle ne m'intéresse pas du tout, la fonction "miroir" !...  Quand j'ai besoin de me regarder dans une glace pour me raser, ce n'est jamais mon iMac que j'utilise !...


t'es toujours bien rasé



> Sinon, je n'ai jamais été gêné par ça sur mon iMac G4, ni sur mon iMac Intel (première génération, 2007).


ben pour le G4 le contraire eut été inquietant vu que l'écran est  sans vitre et  100% mat



> parfois même rien du tout à part l'éclairage de l'iMac.


En parler à ton _oeilloliste_ la prochaine fois , tu verras l'engueulade que tu prendras.
certains vont même jusqu'à préconiser une source de lumiere autre même en journée ( en particulier quand le jour tombe car on est concentré et on fait pas gaffe)
et bien entendu le soir, obligatoire


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2013)

Finalement, j'envisage d'acheter prochainement un iMac 27''. 

Il me faudra un lecteur DVD. 
Ce pourquoi j'hésite encore un peu entre un iMac mid 2012 (neuf) avec lecteur/graveur DVD intégré et in iMac early 2013 avec graveur/lecteur DVD externe.
Pour l'instant, ma préférence irait plutôt à un modèle actuel, d'où ma question : que vaut le *Superdrive USB d'Apple*, du point de vue de la lecture vidéo?...
Pour le dire autrement, pour visionner un film en DVD (pré-enregistré), le Superdrive externe vaut-il les anciens lecteurs/graveurs internes des anciens iMacs?...


----------



## TiteLine (23 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut le nouveau super drive externe, mais celui du MBA m'a rayé quelques DVD, tout comme l'interne de l'iMac ... Profites-en pour en prendre un d'une autre marque


----------



## rbart (24 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Finalement, j'envisage d'acheter prochainement un iMac 27''.
> 
> Il me faudra un lecteur DVD.
> Ce pourquoi j'hésite encore un peu entre un iMac mid 2012 (neuf) avec lecteur/graveur DVD intégré et in iMac early 2013 avec graveur/lecteur DVD externe.
> ...



C'est dommage de partir sur un ancien modèle.
Mais c'est vrai qu'Apple a été complètement à coté de la plaque en supprimant le graveur de DVD.
Du coup, on achète une all in one et on rajoute un truc externe.
Pour ma part, je n'ai pas acheté le superdrive d'apple qui a un prix complètement délirant mais un graveur externe samsung 4 fois moins cher qui marche très bien.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2013)

rbart a dit:


> C'est dommage de partir sur un ancien modèle.
> Mais c'est vrai qu'Apple a été complètement à coté de la plaque en supprimant le graveur de DVD.



non je ne pense pas. c'est une évolution des supports informatique. 
j'ai en général toujours avec moi un petit DD auto alimenté de 120 GO. beaucoup plus pratique qu'un DVD.


----------



## boddy (24 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'en ai un. Je m'en suis servie encore ce matin pour la lecture d'un DVD : nickel. La seule différence c'est que le lecteur de DVD s'ouvre automatiquement à l'insertion du DVD, mais il faut passer par la barre d'outils pour choisir, puis lancer le DVD. On peut aussi choisir VLC par défaut pour que le DVD démarre dès l'insertion.

La fonction graveur est nickel aussi.

Cher... c'est toujours trop cher... en le commandant avec mon iMac je l'ai eu à 75 .

Question de son utilité, pour moi, vu le nombre de fois sur une année où je l'utilise, le sortir d'un tiroir me paraît être une excellente solution, d'autant plus que, pour le coup, je peux le prêter à quelqu'un, ou lemmener là où j'en ai besoin.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2013)

TiteLine a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que vaut le nouveau super drive externe, mais celui du MBA m'a rayé quelques DVD, tout comme l'interne de l'iMac ... Profites-en pour en prendre un d'une autre marque



Merci pour ce retour d'expérience. 






rbart a dit:


> C'est dommage de partir sur un ancien modèle.
> Mais c'est vrai qu'Apple a été complètement à coté de la plaque en supprimant le graveur de DVD.
> Du coup, on achète une all in one et on rajoute un truc externe.
> Pour ma part, je n'ai pas acheté le superdrive d'apple qui a un prix complètement délirant mais un graveur externe samsung 4 fois moins cher qui marche très bien.



Merci pour le conseil. 




Powerdom a dit:


> non je ne pense pas. c'est une évolution des supports informatique.
> j'ai en général toujours avec moi un petit DD auto alimenté de 120 GO. beaucoup plus pratique qu'un DVD.



Moi, je cherche un lecteur qui puisse avant tout lire des DVDs vidéos.  




boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'en ai un. Je m'en suis servie encore ce matin pour la lecture d'un DVD : nickel. La seule différence c'est que le lecteur de DVD s'ouvre automatiquement à l'insertion du DVD, mais il faut passer par la barre d'outils pour choisir, puis lancer le DVD. On peut aussi choisir VLC par défaut pour que le DVD démarre dès l'insertion.
> 
> ...



Tu parles du *Superdrive USB d'Apple*?...


----------



## boddy (24 Avril 2013)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu parles du *Superdrive USB d'Apple*?...



Yes, celui-là même


----------



## rbart (24 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> non je ne pense pas. c'est une évolution des supports informatique.
> j'ai en général toujours avec moi un petit DD auto alimenté de 120 GO. beaucoup plus pratique qu'un DVD.


L'évolution, je suis d'accord, mais j'ai encore des logiciels sur DVD, notamment des jeux.
Je les mets à la poubelle ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

Quel intéret de mettre 79 dans un superdrive qui ne marchera que sur une machine Apple quand on peut acheter un LG ou un Samsung 4 fois moins cher qui sera compatible aussi avec un PC et qui a les mêmes caractéristiques ?


----------



## boddy (24 Avril 2013)

rbart a dit:


> Quel intéret de mettre 79 dans un superdrive qui ne marchera que sur une machine Apple quand on peut acheter un LG ou un Samsung 4 fois moins cher qui sera compatible aussi avec un PC et qui a les mêmes caractéristiques ?




Mais tu fais comme tu veux 
Rien ni personne ne t'oblige à acheter Apple


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2013)

boddy a dit:


> seule différence c'est que le lecteur de DVD s'ouvre automatiquement à l'insertion du DVD.



comme le mac donc.


----------



## boddy (25 Avril 2013)

Pas tout à fait :rateau:
Le lecteur s'ouvre, mais, la lecture ne se fait pas. Il y a un message qui s'affiche genre "aucun DVD trouvé" et il faut passer par la barre d'outils pour choisir le DVD.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

Bizarre chez moi la lecture est automatique à l'insertion du dvd. Une préf à cocher quelque part.


----------



## boddy (25 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bizarre chez moi la lecture est automatique à l'insertion du dvd. Une préf à cocher quelque part.




Ouuuulala ! J'étais bien tranquille dans ma certitude d'avoir tout compris sur le fonctionnement du superdrive Apple et, voilà, tu me dis qu'il y a un problème 

Alors, dans Préférences Système, j'ai bien "À l'insertion d'un DVD vidéo : Ouvrir Lecteur DVD". Dans les Préférences du Lecteur, j'ai ça :


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

J'ai donc bien la même chose. 

a l'insertion d'un disque x démarrer la lecture du disque. 

après je ne sais pas ce qui peu bien se passer chez toi...


----------



## boddy (25 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai donc bien la même chose.
> 
> a l'insertion d'un disque x démarrer la lecture du disque.
> 
> après je ne sais pas ce qui peu bien se passer chez toi...



Ah ! J'ai compris !
Moi, je regarde pas de disque X :rose:


----------

